# Unison Double Tracker (Stereo Mod)



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jul 10, 2019)

Built another one! It's my favorite pedal on this site.
Mods: I wired it in stereo by running a wire from the ring lug of a stereo out jack to the input buffer solder point under the board. Along the wire's path is a 1uf MLCC and 1k resistor in series. The input buffer solder point is pin 1 of IC1, the TL072 in the bottom left. I have a TRS adapter breakout y-cable that allows the tip out to be wet and the ring out to be dry. It sounds glorious!


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jul 10, 2019)

Rad!  Thanks for the note on the stereo output.  This build is in my near future and I'll be attempting the same thing.

Also, this are the best faceplate graphics I've seen in these forums.


----------



## p_wats (Jul 10, 2019)

That looks great. I'm really liking the idea of the stereo out mod. I assume it would work with other FV-1 circuits as well.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jul 10, 2019)

the_grumpy_gnome said:


> Rad!  Thanks for the note on the stereo output.  This build is in my near future and I'll be attempting the same thing.
> 
> Also, this are the best faceplate graphics I've seen in these forums.


Thank you very much! As I learn more about the label maker software my skills are improving


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jul 10, 2019)

p_wats said:


> That looks great. I'm really likely the idea of the stereo out mod. I assume it would work with other FV-1 circuits as well.


Thanks! This Sparks my interest as well!


----------



## p_wats (Jul 10, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Thank you very much! As I learn more about the label maker software my skills are improving



You did that graphic with the label maker you mentioned in the other thread? Wow! From the photos it looks like one cohesive decal, but when I zoom in I can faintly see the seems. Very interesting. I may have to look into that as well.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jul 10, 2019)

p_wats said:


> You did that graphic with the label maker you mentioned in the other thread? Wow! From the photos it looks like one cohesive decal, but when I zoom in I can faintly see the seems. Very interesting. I may have to look into that as well.


Thanks! It's time consuming but I really like using the label maker. I now save all my files so it's far less wasteful. Previously, I would just print and adjust the tape until it was sized right. Now I have saved files with the in/out header, the logo footer, knob labels with centered spacing, etc...
I use a straight edge to hold it down and a new razor blade to cut the tapes so they have clean lines. I also find that if you make a border line around whatever you print and cut right on the border it's far less noticable.

FYI, the Y-cable I use is THIS one...

Not THIS one. This one works but it's just the affected signal doubled to two amps, not wet/dry like the first link.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jul 10, 2019)

p_wats said:


> That looks great. I'm really liking the idea of the stereo out mod. I assume it would work with other FV-1 circuits as well.


Yeah, I don't see why not.  From what I remember (and can be easily checked) most FV-1s use a pretty similar block diagram, thus this could be applicable to several other pedals.


----------



## Robert (Jul 10, 2019)

p_wats said:


> That looks great. I'm really liking the idea of the stereo out mod. I assume it would work with other FV-1 circuits as well.



As long as a Wet/Dry stereo output is acceptable, yep, it'll work on most of them.

The Unison really benefits from this configuration.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 11, 2019)

Wonderful work, beautiful pdeal.


----------



## Sasan (Dec 11, 2019)

Does anyone here have sound samples of the Unison DT?


----------



## Barry (Dec 11, 2019)

Another great looking build!


----------

